# Trying to figure out the song..



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

.. in the commercial for a new show on CBS called "The Class". 

It's something like "Friends" or has friends in the title somewhere.

It's totally familiar, but can't seem to remember what it is or, more importanatly, who sings it.

Anybody have an idea?


TKoP


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok have no idea about the show, it has not been previewed or advertised here. I did a quick search on IMDB and found the following after I had to register. Somebody wanted to know what the song was that is used in the preview and the following answers/suggestions were given 'It's a song from the 2002 White Stripes cd White Blood Cells, titled "We're Going To Be Friends". HOWEVER it seems the show creators had the notes changed just enough to avoid having to pay royalty fees to the White Stripes!' and 'This song was also recently made popular by Jack Johnson. It's available on his Sing-A-Longs & Lullabies For The Film Curious George CD' and Now I know why it's so familar. It's the opening credits to Napoleon Dynamite. I just watched that last week (for the x time).' Hope this is the info you were looking for. BTW you must be getting old if you did not think to look at IMDB:devil: 

OT if the show ever makes it to this side of the pond I could well end up watching it as am a big fan of the White Stripes (if it is indeed a white Stripes song).


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Phew! That's the one! Now that I know, it does sound a LOT like The White Stripes.

Man, that one was going to kill me..:joke: 

And yeah, old is definitely creeping up on me. :scared: 

JCD


----------

